

Show HN: Hosted Graphite service (with statsd integration) - tbh
http://www.hostedgraphite.com/

======
callmevlad
Is the order of the pricing options intentional? I'm seeing Medium, Large,
Small, Tiny. It's sort of disorienting - seems like Large should be first.

~~~
apeofsteel
That was my bad - It's something of an experiment to try and get people to
read all of the options instead of gravitating directly to 'cheap'.

~~~
dantheman
Maybe do small, medium, large, developer. That way it's: $$, $$$, $$$$, $

~~~
apeofsteel
Good suggestion, I'll try that.

------
runako
Feedback: this service looks oriented toward teams managing complex
applications in production. $5 is never an appropriate monthly price for those
folks. Even if it's just one developer (consider pinboard.in, for example). If
that one developer needs hosted Graphite to monitor his/her app it's worth
considerably more than $5 to that developer.

Also: I understand this is likely your MVP website, but you should at least
link to a page about Graphite, even if it's not on your website. And
screenshots are going to really sell this thing.

~~~
apeofsteel
Good feedback, work in progress!

------
wickedchicken
Interesting. Do you do any correlation or alerts like Librato Metrics or is
this just a graphing service? The $5/mo price point is similar for both
services...

~~~
tbh
Both automatic correlation and alerting are absolutely on the roadmap. We're
just getting started. :)

------
fasouto
Just one thing, you have a checkbox to accept the terms of service, but I
dind't find a link to the document.

~~~
tbh
That's right, sorry! Fixing that broken link shortly...

~~~
alt_
Other minor defects:

About-page is caught by a wildcard which shows a slightly modified landing
page with different prices.

Flexible layout could use some more testing. Choose plan buttons escape their
parent boxes on the right at minimum width. Free trial button could use some
vertical breathing room at min. width. Login and sign up links change colour
(gray to blue) and go vertical.

~~~
bluesmoon
also, on the support page, I'd make it a regular clickable email address
rather than "support at hostedgraphite.com". You want to make it easy for your
customers to reach you. At this point you shouldn't be too worried about spam.
We've had our email address on our site for about 6 months now, and have
received a total of 3 spam messages that weren't caught by google's filters.
Not sure how good huggl.es is wrt spam filtering, but, you won't get much spam
until you're popular enough to be crawled by spammers, and once you're popular
enough, you'll be able to afford spam filtering software.

~~~
tbh
Good point! That has been fixed. :)

------
smerritt
Any limits on the number of metrics or metrics/s?

~~~
tbh
The metric limit isn't on the front page yet, but you can see it per-plan on
the plan choosing page: <http://www.hostedgraphite.com/pick_plan/>

There is a limit on metrics/sec, currently 50/sec, but we're trying to keep
that limit high enough that people don't need to worry about it. We expect
that most people won't hit the API directly and will use statsd instead.

~~~
Titanous
Are you providing statsd hosting as well?

~~~
tbh
It's a little trickier to do that because of authentication concerns, but
we're looking into it.

